# Selling JHoney in New York



## cdavis (Oct 16, 2016)

I was hoping that somebody could give me some insight into selling honey in NY. I've been trying to find info online about the rules and regulations but am finding it difficult. Do I need to become a licensed business that pays tax and all that or can i just put my label on the jar and sell anywhere I want like maple syrup producers? I know there are label regulations but I guess i'm not sure about the rest of the business side of it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

here is some information 

http://www.eshpa.org/ny-food-law/

when you figure out everything that is required, please post your results. Like how many state depts. did you have to contact to Legally put up a honey for sale sign


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Each state has somewhat different guidelines. Plus you will need to follow USDA guidelines. Pennsylvania for instance does not charge sales tax on anything you eat, So a business license is not necessary to sell honey. However it has to be labeled in accordance with USDA regulations. and the facility that packages it has to be a USDA approved facility. We have to have washable walls and floors Stainless steel sinks. hot water that meets their temperature requirements. and the facility has to meet cleanliness requirements during inspections. 
We have gone through this hassle! However I have a great many friends who sell honey at many venues and have not. They have had Health inspectors and USDA inspectors examine booths next to them and never give them a second look. The only exception was one fellow who was selling other regulated goods but the inspector expressed NO concerns or interest in the honey. 
The pure wholesomeness of the honey itself combined with the earthy nature of most beekeepers, and it's natural antiseptic nature seems to put most inspectors at ease. 
FOR WHAT IT IS WORTH. The attitude of most small time or side line beekeepers seems to be Just roll with it.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Here in Nevada we have a "cottage Industry" law that was passed in recent years. What this means is that anyone can produce and sell something from their home up to $50,000 a year in sales with no regulation. Produce from your garden can be sold on the sidewalk in front of your home. If I took the same honey I sell at my door step and sold it at a farmers market. I am then subject to health department regulations for labeling. As well as taxes. we do not have taxes on unprepared foods. prepared to to eat stuff is. So honey in a jar is not taxed. But if I took that honey and put it in a cup of tea for example it would be. Most markets here handle the taxes themselves due to problems in the past. The IRS tends to go after the Market promoters here rather than the vendors. They evidently found that more effective than trying to chase down every vendor. I have found such sources as organizers of show and markets to be accurate in their information regarding local regulations. you might try a market or two just to then have access to information.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tenbears said:


> combined with the earthy nature of most beekeepers


wow you've got it going this morning :thumbsup:


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

in ny, cornell co-op extenstion has a specialist at one of the western ny offices that knows the label and marketing real well. check with you local, cortland office for more information. as wildbranch says check with ESHPA, new york state honey producer assc., www.eshpa.org eshpa has their annual 2 day meeting in syracuse in early november, find out more there.


----------



## Jdt0517 (Aug 23, 2015)

How much honey are you planning on moving cdavis? I'm a firm believer in I'd rather beg for forgiveness than ask permission. If you are talking a small backyard apiary you will spend more time, money, and aggravation setting up a business and filing taxes than what it's worth. Print up labels that have your name, amount (weight) the jar holds, and mark it as raw honey (so people know it hasn't been pasteurized). I'm not sure that's the answer you were looking for but why draw attention unless you are going big.


----------



## jhirsche (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's a link to the aforementioned information on selling honey in NYS... http://smallfarms.cornell.edu/files/2014/06/Honeycomb-to-Consumer-13n5j37.pdf


----------

